# looking at Camel's Hump...and also NH



## bart (Jul 29, 2014)

Hi all,

My girlfriend and I are trying to plan a day summit hike for the second week of Sept and so far we have looked at Camel's Hump. Looks pretty wild and we don't spend as much time in VT as other places, so it might be nice to switch it up.  I would categorize our combined hiking abilities as intermediate to advanced intermediate.  We are looking to camp somewhere beautiful and peaceful for 3 nights, and squeeze in a good hike during that time.

Does anyone have any thoughts on Camel's Hump - the hike itself and camping in the area?

And we are open to any suggestions within a 3.5 hr radius of Boston.  Last year we did a summit hike at Mt.Moosilauke in the White Mountains which was beautiful.

So basically, any and all suggestions regarding hiking/campgrounds, feel free to fire away.

Thanks so much!

Rob


----------



## bart (Jul 31, 2014)

I ended up booking 3 nights at Little River State park in Waterbury, Vt with the main goal of hiking Camel's Hump one day. Anyone have suggestions for trails leading to the summit?  Would like to make it a day hike.  Any suggestions for other cool places to check out in the area?  We'd be open to drive 30 min in any direction.

Thanks, all!!!


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Aug 5, 2014)

Hi Bart!

I've gone up Camel's Hump many times. I'm not really big on the main routes up because you don't get above tree line until the very top but it's still a nice hike.

I would say the easiest hike up would be to take the Burrows trail from the West.  From East is the Monroe trail which is a bit longer than the burrows I believe. Both are popular routes and you can make some loops with secondary trails up top. Descending the long trail south to Wind Gap and then down forest city trail or dean trail is fun and more interesting than going back down Monroe or Burrows.

If you want a longer approach you can take the Long trail from the Winooski river up the Bamforth Ridge. Highly recommended and MUCH quieter than the other routes.

I just camped at Little River recently. Nice spot! Bring a canoe! There is a great spot to cliff jump! The hiking right from the camp site is tame but other options exist all over. 

Mt. Mansfield is a much more scenic option for hiking in the area. There are more trails, more ridgelines and more above tree line hiking.

So many good hikes in Northern VT!


----------



## Nick (Aug 5, 2014)

I did Camel's Hump with my sister and dad like 20 years ago  

We did an overnight though, I think. There might have been a lake there that we stayed near? I can't recall exactly. I have some pictures I have to see if I can dig up. 

I know Stef did it more recently than that when she was living in Vermont. Maybe she will chime in.


----------



## bart (Aug 5, 2014)

Thank you both for your thoughts, suggestions. Right now it's a toss up between taking the Monroe trail to the Dean Trail to the Long Trail, over the Summit and then back down the Monroe OR hiking Mt. Mansfield.  I've done most of my hiking in the White Mtns, doing 4,000 ft'rs. I'm used to hiking in the woods before reaching the tree-line near the summit. it would be a nice departure to see views the whole way.  Either way, I'm psyched to get up there, get in a hike, do some fishing and cliff jumping, and have a couple heady beers around a fire.  

Thanks again!


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Aug 6, 2014)

Bart if you don't have this already I suggest picking up the following map. Camel's Hump and Mt. Mansfield trails are on it and it gives distances for trail sections.

http://www.mapadventures.com/shop/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=3&products_id=3


----------



## bart (Aug 6, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## WWF-VT (Aug 6, 2014)

If you drive approximately 30 minutes south on Route 100 from Waterbury,  Mt Abraham is a 4 hour round trip summit hike on the Long Trail 

After your hike take a swim at Warren Falls which is one of my favorite swimming holes in VT


----------



## bart (Aug 14, 2014)

Thanks for the suggestions! Looking forward to hitting some swimming holes...


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 14, 2014)

Camel's Hump and Mansfield are both good mountains.  Camel's Hump, I think, has a more remote feel to it because there is no radio tower, ski infrastructure, toll road, etc. on it.  From where you're staying the eastern approach (which I think you are considering) is a nice hike.  I've done that loop counterclockwise and I think that's how many recommend you do it.  At one section you pass by the remains of a WWII plane that crashed (if I got my hikes right).  It is pretty consistent in terms of pitch and a good workout--if you've done some of the Whites you know what I mean.

Mansfield, overall, has more options for approaches.  Since you're staying in Waterbury, your approach options are the east side of Mansfield which would be via the ski trails, toll road, or from Smuggs.  Be forewarned that the section from Smuggler's Notch Road to the summit is short but really, really steep.  I would not recommend it.  The western side has some nice, albeit longer, approaches.  Starting from the State Park you can make a really nice loop using the Sunset Ridge Trail.  

Both will be busy.  Mansfield, with the Toll Road and Forerunner, has a lot of tourists.  Consider what you prefer.  

Another option is the Worcester Mountain range (Mount Hunger as one example).  This is a big local hike with lots of traffic.

And another good option is to hike either Mount Ellen or Lincoln Peak at Sugarbush (be sure to do the short stint over to Mount Abraham if you are doing your 4,000 footers).  These are about 30 minutes south of the campground.  Lincoln Peak has hikes from the base area via ski trails that are maintained by Sugarbush.  Ellen is never crowded.  You can park in the lot and walk up the service road to the top.  Incredible views.  Be sure to hike to the "true" summit, a rock cairn in the woods just south of the Summit Quad on the LT.


----------



## bart (Aug 25, 2014)

Thanks so much for the thoughtful reply.  I think at this point we're set on Camel's Hump, but we appreciate all the advice and suggestions. Less than 3 weeks out til we're camping. Hoping for good weather!

Thanks again


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 25, 2014)

bart said:


> Thanks so much for the thoughtful reply.  I think at this point we're set on Camel's Hump, but we appreciate all the advice and suggestions. Less than 3 weeks out til we're camping. Hoping for good weather!
> 
> Thanks again



So you are not going until the middle or late of September?  That should be a nice time to hike and be up there.  Be prepared for cold....maybe even frost overnight.  As to hiking, even with Camel's Hump it is possible that weather could be nasty...as in snow, rain, sleet, fog, etc.  Be prepared for that and be prepared to wait for the right day to do it or turn around if the going gets tough.  Sounds obvious and maybe kind of paranoid, but every year it seems that there are lots of folks who get in trouble on Camel's Hump in particular.  Just because one hikes a lot or has good equipment does not matter to Mother Nature.  If the weather does not work out, go to Ben and Jerry's, Cold Hollow, Cabot Creamery in Cabot, etc. and don't risk it.  The mountain will be there another day


----------



## bart (Aug 27, 2014)

Thanks, we are heading up the 12-15th.  We should be prepared for all scenarios/weather events, but will certainly exercise caution hiking the mountain...


----------

